

Chinese activist [Xu Zhiyong] arrested for tax evasion - sho
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/03249866-8bcd-11de-b14f-00144feabdc0.html

======
sho
I offer this as a follow-up to the previous HN article here, "Where is Xu
Zhiyong?". I make no insinuations about the legitimacy of the charges; tax
evasion is the catch-all last refuge of the prosecutor, just ask Al Capone.

